# Retired in Thailand



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello,
I am a Canadian in Thailand.  My wife and I retired here.  Struggling to make some of the things I miss here, with limited access to supplies to do so.  
Started making sausages again after special ordering some herbs that weren't available locally.  Imported kitchen and smoking devices are prohibitively expensive over here so I will make do with other methods.

I am doing bacon, and back bacon as well.  Hope when I have the budget, I will buy a fridge and repurpose it as a dry curing cabinet.

Excited to find these forums.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !

Keith


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Washington State!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome Timothy!!
Glad You joined us.

Bear


----------



## ronf (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome Sir.


----------



## ronf (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome Sir. What part of Canada are you from? My Mom was from the Georgian Bay area.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from North Dakota. Congratulations on your retirement.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Congrats on the Expat retirement plan! I have a few friends who retired there and love it!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi. Looks forward to your post and pics. Would love to see the scenery.
Jim


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome, from California. I look forward to seeing how you adapt and innovate.


----------



## forktender (Mar 21, 2022)

Congratulations on your retirement and move!!!
I just retired 4 months ago, and we'll move out of this Cali $h!thole as soon as my Ol'lady retires next year.

Heck, make a 55 gallon drum smoker to get you by until you figure out what you really want, you can use it for hot and cold smoking.

All you really need is a drill motor, a Uni drill bit and a couple pieces of rebar to hang the meat from. You don't need the fancy ball valves and fuel basket. All you need is to drill 3 to 5, 1'' holes at the base for the air inlets. You can cap them off with wadded up foil. Cut the top and the bottom out, then dig a fire pit down a few inches to contain the coals. Besides that, you just need a piece of sheet metal/ tin for a lid. They wok great, that's all we used at the ranch, we didn't have a drill, so we used a pick ax to pop a few breather holes in our drums, crude but effective.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

ronf said:


> Welcome Sir. What part of Canada are you from? My Mom was from the Georgian Bay area.


Hello,
Originally from Montreal.  Then all over when in the military, followed by 29 years in Winnipeg in the police.


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank You


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

forktender said:


> Congratulations on your retirement and move!!!
> I just retired 4 months ago, and we'll move out of this Cali $h!thole as soon as my Ol'lady retires next year.
> 
> Heck, make a 55 gallon drum smoker to get you by until you figure out what you really want, you can use it for hot and cold smoking.
> ...


Thank You  On the lookout for a drum.  I assume it needs to be a drum that was used for food and not chemical or petroleum products.


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Welcome, from California. I look forward to seeing how you adapt and innovate.


Thank You


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi. Looks forward to your post and pics. Would love to see the scenery.
> Jim


Thank You.  I have a small youtube channel for my travels over here, but I'm not sure if it's against the rules to post in my reply.


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Welcome from North Dakota. Congratulations on your retirement.


Thanks.  Retired from Winnipeg.


----------



## Timothy Rhind (Mar 28, 2022)

Timothy Rhind said:


> Thank You


One of the ways I will be adapting is the choice of smoking woods.  Smoking is not a big thing over here.  They do smoke fish with the leftovers from the rice harvest, but its a very acrid smoke.  I have managed to get myself some Lychee sawdust for smoking and will be using soon.

Tim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

Timothy Rhind said:


> One of the ways I will be adapting is the choice of smoking woods.  Smoking is not a big thing over here.  They do smoke fish with the leftovers from the rice harvest, but its a very acrid smoke.  I have managed to get myself some Lychee sawdust for smoking and will be using soon.
> 
> Tim



Lychee??
The first time I saw a Mama-san chewing that Lychee Fruit, I thought she had some kind of disease, with the red juice running down her chin. I guess that's the same stuff.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Mar 28, 2022)

Timothy Rhind said:


> Thank You  On the lookout for a drum.  I assume it needs to be a drum that was used for food and not chemical or petroleum products.


In theory, pretty much any barrel  can be used once it's burned out by loading it with wood and getting it white-hot.  Even galvanized garbage cans could be used, as long as you burn them out really well, then wash'um out before you use them.  The reason the galvi. can will never see temps close enough to the galvi off gas temp if used as a smoker properly, anything under 450* would be more than safe.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## motocrash (Mar 28, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia. Sounds like a drum is your best shot.
There was a member from Thailand, 

 Soidogz
. Last on here Aug 2021....


----------

